# Austins A1 Bleach bottle found today.



## Jet Coaster Fan (Jan 21, 2011)

I found a large dump today near my bus stop that has tons and tons of clear "federal law forbids sale or re-use of this bottle" bottles , brown stubby bottles and other miscellaneous bottles and jars. I came across two Clorox bottles and ended up finding a amber 1 quart Austins A1 Bleach bottle. It appears to be from 1962 and have a Brockway logo on the bottom.  It has a metal screw cap.
 Here is a picture of the same bottle that I found. http://www.itaggit.com/Thumbnails/29007/Images/58330_300x0.jpg


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, congratulations on your new find. There may be some nice sodas or milks in that dump that you can dig up. Keep in mind that most collectors don't bother with bleach bottles, but if it makes you happy then more power to ya!


----------

